
Native ImGui in the Browser - electricslpnsld
https://pbrfrat.com/post/imgui_in_browser.html
======
billconan
cool! I have made something similar [http://shi-
yan.github.io/AssortedWidgets/](http://shi-yan.github.io/AssortedWidgets/)

